# TherAPPy! What apps keep you sane.



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok maybe a little over stated but what apps do you guys really use and like alot. Yes we all know about angry birds but what apps come in very handy and where'd ya get them. Also what apps are complete flops as to stop others from wasting there money. I myself am not huge into games but am always looking for some cool new useful apps whether it be some James bondish motion sensor apps or or some silly ghost hunter apps. Lay it out there, guilty pleasures and all

Edit:

Oops forgot to add my own.







I like disc usage. Displays what's taking up space on SD. Super friendly and easy. Swipe pad to get to apps no matter what I'm doing, swipe and bam. And circle launcher also very cool folder.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

At the risk of being obvious, I would like to report using System panel all the time for tracking battery usage (not current, the application does not show that) and as a task manager. I rarely kill apps, but it is nice to see what's running.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not thunderbolt specific. moved to applications.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Linky to disc usage?


sk3litor said:


> Ok maybe a little over stated but what apps do you guys really use and like alot. Yes we all know about angry birds but what apps come in very handy and where'd ya get them. Also what apps are complete flops as to stop others from wasting there money. I myself am not huge into games but am always looking for some cool new useful apps whether it be some James bondish motion sensor apps or or some silly ghost hunter apps. Lay it out there, guilty pleasures and all
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


----------



## drunkpaper (Aug 22, 2011)

All I had to do was search the market... https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


----------



## thrashingdeth (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to use swipepad but after using wave launcher it's much prettier.also can't live without my ttpod music player,tapatalk, and music junk.
Sent from my telegraph on steroids


----------

